# Windows 8 and Epson 845



## airfalco (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I just bought a new computer with Windows 8 pre-installed and I have been having a hard time getting my Epson Workforce 845 to print more than one page. I have installed the Windows 7 printer drivers (the Epson site suggests these printer drivers since the Windows 8 drivers aren't out yet). Everytime I try to print something with more than one page, the first page will be printed but after that I will get an error saying "incorrect paper size." I've been using my old Windows 7 laptop to print things. Is there anyway to fix this or should I just wait until the windows 8 drivers come out (if they ever do...)?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

There are Windows 8 drivers for the WorkForce 845 here (just select Windows 8 32-bit or 64-bit in the drop-down box, and wait for the page to refesh: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...63091944&infoType=Downloads&platform=nodetect

I hope it fixes the problem.


----------



## airfalco (Nov 13, 2012)

I looked under Windows 8 64-bit, and it says "Windows 8 drivers for this model are not yet available but are coming soon. Please check back for availability."


----------

